# I found a small hole in Flora's chest, what the heck?



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I was scratching Flora's belly this morning and felt a little lump. I went to check it out, and I'll be ****** if there wasn't a HOLE in her chest right next to a tiny lump. I googled this and came up with little except a few websites mentioning fly larvae burrowing into an animal and leaving a little hole for breathing.

This hole was about 3mm in diameter, it was fairly good sized. Fortunately she's seeing the vet tomorrow about other things so I'll bring this up, but any ideas what the hell this is? It's really weird and a bit disturbing.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Maybe a cyst that ruptured? Sometimes a cyst will form and the "gunk" inside will get kind of hard/waxy then fall out, leaving a little hole. If it had time to get hard/waxy the hole left behind usually isn't inflamed. Definitely have the vet check it out.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

All I can say is "Flora!!! STOP needing vet trips!"


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

That is disturbing. No advice, just with you and thankful she has that vet appointment tomorrow. Hope someone knows what is up with that hole.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

IowaGold said:


> Maybe a cyst that ruptured? Sometimes a cyst will form and the "gunk" inside will get kind of hard/waxy then fall out, leaving a little hole. If it had time to get hard/waxy the hole left behind usually isn't inflamed. Definitely have the vet check it out.


That could be it. It wasn't inflamed or anything, and while I couldn't really determine how deep the hole was, I got the feeling it was somewhat shallow. It was just so bizarre. I was like, "...What?!?"

I cut the fur around it so I can easily locate it when we're at the vet tomorrow. Hopefully it's nothing and I'm just being overly concerned, as usual.

And yes, RedDogs, I really wish Flora would stop needing to go to the vet too. :no: I often feel like I'm doing something so wrong with her that she's getting all these infections and allergies and whatever else.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Fly larvae sounds a little gross...sorry Flora. Do you think maybe she poked herself with a stick or something and the lump is swelling? Or maybe a little abscess that is draining from the little hole? I hope you get good news at the vets tomorrows you will be in my thoughts...keep us updated.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is weird. Does it seem to be bothering her? I am glad you already have a vet appointment tomorrow and will be interested to find out what it is.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can tell you when Beau had a cyst that burst the hole was pretty big. In fact I was shocked at how big it was. There might even be a thread with a picture on here about it because I was freaking out about it and wanted some help. My vet had me put some warm compresses to help get the rest of the gunk out of it so you might try that to see if anything else comes out of it. I know exactly how you feel with taking Flora to the vet, it seemed like I was taking Beau to the vet all the time and got to know all the girls there by their first name and now they know my phone number when I call. I dont know if that is a good or bad thing. LOL


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> I was scratching Flora's belly this morning and felt a little lump. I went to check it out, and I'll be ****** if there wasn't a HOLE in her chest right next to a tiny lump. I googled this and came up with little except a few websites mentioning fly larvae burrowing into an animal and leaving a little hole for breathing.
> 
> This hole was about 3mm in diameter, it was fairly good sized. Fortunately she's seeing the vet tomorrow about other things so I'll bring this up, but any ideas what the hell this is? It's really weird and a bit disturbing.


I don't know about other kinds, but I know that horseflies will do that. Do you have a lot of those where you are? 
I remember that from growing up on my grandparents' farm. I remember my aunt always checking the cats and kittens for the telltale "holes." It was really gross. My grandparents weren't the type to take barn cats to the vet, so my aunt always cleaned them out and patched them up.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I can tell you when Beau had a cyst that burst the hole was pretty big. In fact I was shocked at how big it was. There might even be a thread with a picture on here about it because I was freaking out about it and wanted some help. My vet had me put some warm compresses to help get the rest of the gunk out of it so you might try that to see if anything else comes out of it. I know exactly how you feel with taking Flora to the vet, it seemed like I was taking Beau to the vet all the time and got to know all the girls there by their first name and now they know my phone number when I call. I dont know if that is a good or bad thing. LOL


That sounds a lot like my reaction. I don't think it is as big as Beau's, as I said it's only 3-4mm, but to see any sized hole in her was a shock.

LifeOfRiley- I don't really think we have a ton of horseflies around here, although I know a week or so ago when we were out I was getting bit to all heck by a medium-sized black fly. Not a horsefly, though. And I didn't end up with any holes in me, so I'm hoping that's not the case. I would much rather it be a burst cyst. :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope it's nothing serious. Good luck at the Vet's tomorrow.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Kim,
When Beau had his cyst it was huge so that is one reason his hole was big. I would try the warm compress to see if any fluid comes out. That might tell you if it might be a cyst.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I looked at it again today at lunch. It's definitely not as big as Beau's, really only 3-4mm in diameter, as I said. It's also kind of puckered around the border, and I did notice a bit of crusty dark material in it that I brushed away.

Well... hopefully I'll know tomorrow! Worst part about it is its location. Trying to get Flora to hold still so a vet can peer intently at her armpit area is going to be fun. :


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Yikes...I hope everything works out fine tomorrow!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hope tomorrow goes okay!! I've never seen or read anything like that, so will be interested to see what it is...fingers crossed it's something minor!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Hope tomorrow goes okay!! I've never seen or read anything like that, so will be interested to see what it is...fingers crossed it's something minor!


I'm sure it is. I have a tendency to be a little overly concerned. 

However, in my defense I did find a melanoma on Carmella because I was "overly concerned," so I know I'm not totally crazy.


----------



## christyp (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh no! Poor Flora. I hope she is ok. Please update us on what the vet says. I know what you mean about constant vet bills. My husband calls Carly the "money pit". She now has really bad allergies so we are going to the vet too.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Keep us updated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kdmarsh*

Kdmarsh

Moms know best. Praying Flora's vet visit goes well tomorrow!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Kim, boy Flora is really having a time, huh? I hope that she is ok...please let us know what the vet says...and what ever happened with the other concern? That she may have something wrong with the muscles of her jaw? Im worried aobut sweet Flora...please let me know what you have found out.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

amy22 said:


> Kim, boy Flora is really having a time, huh? I hope that she is ok...please let us know what the vet says...and what ever happened with the other concern? That she may have something wrong with the muscles of her jaw? Im worried aobut sweet Flora...please let me know what you have found out.



Thanks everyone for your concern. I am sure it is nothing, but the vet will hopefully give me an answer tomorrow!

Amy, the vet suggested Flora had some muscular disorder with her upper jaw or something of the sort, but then proceeded to assure me that if she did have it, it was very mild and nothing to worry about. So I did a little research, read up on it, and decided to put it out of my mind. I watch her head to make sure it doesn't change in shape, but otherwise I'm not going to stress.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OK good...sounds like everything is ok..just please make sure to let us know about the hole....


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't believe the kind of fly you're thinking of lives anywhere in the US.

I'm with IowaGold. I vote for sebaceous cyst.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Hope all is well with Flora. Keep us posted.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, the vet says it is an inverted nipple, but isn't really sure _why_ it's inverted. Maybe Flora scratched it or something. She told me to keep an eye on it and if it stays "angry" looking, to call her and she will do a needle biopsy free of charge, which confused me, but was very nice of her.

So hopefully it's nothing and it goes back to being a normal nipple, lol.

Aside from that everything looked good; her ears looked good, her female area looked clean, and she got her bordatella vaccine, so I hope that that is the last vet visit we have for a while!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww poor Flora..well I hope the nipple pops back out!!!  Let us know! So glad everything else good!! Do you have any recent pictures of Flora??


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh, glad to hear that Flora is doing okay, and that the 'hole' was nothing dangerous!!  

I can relate to worrying about every little thing!!  

Candace


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

amy22 said:


> awww poor Flora..well I hope the nipple pops back out!!!  Let us know! So glad everything else good!! Do you have any recent pictures of Flora??


Flora and her silly nipples. On the up side, all of Flora's recent vet visits have helped me pick out a super vet, and today I even found out that she owns golden retrievers, so I think it was a match made in heaven! 

This picture isn't very recent and I already posted it elsewhere, but photobucket is being annoying right now and not letting me upload new photos. So here's 1 pic of Flora about 6 months ago.  We were in Florida's Torreya State Park... very beautiful.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW Flora is a beauty!!!


----------



## christyp (Dec 24, 2009)

Glad to hear that Flora is ok. She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well I never would have expected an inverted nipple. Thank goodness she is going to be ok. Hope it pops back out. Flora is gorgeous.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Flora is a gorgeous girl! I am so glad the hole turned out to be nothing serious. Do keep an eye on it though.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the positive thoughts! I have been on nipple patrol all weekend and while it's still inverted, it looks okay, so I think Flora will be fine after all of this.

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing that we have no more vet visits for a while.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry I missed the original thread, but so glad it had such a positive outcome! I was worried reading through the first page!

I will hope for no more vet visits for a while too!! But as you said, you've found a wonderful vet - so it makes it all worth it!

I hope she continues to do well, and have to agree - she is one beautiful girl!! I love her colour!

(another) Kim


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I never would have guessed that! Glad that it's nothing serious and she'll be okay.
She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words!  Flora is doing great today and her nipple looks good. Lol, I feel like a perv writing about my dog's nipple.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

If anyone googles "nipples" or "nipple patrol", man are they gonna be disappointed when they find this  

Glad to hear Flora is okay!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just catching up on some of the threads and post. Glad to hear everything is good with Flora.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> If anyone googles "nipples" or "nipple patrol", man are they gonna be disappointed when they find this
> 
> Glad to hear Flora is okay!


Lol!!! Nothing hotter than dog nipples. :


----------

